

Mouse Speak - pubnub
http://www.pubnub.com/blog/mouse-speak

======
mattdw
Yet another site that doesn't fully function on (the rapidly growing number
of) touchscreen devices. I'm still getting my head around what changes no
mouse and no hover is going to demand to typical web practices,

Nice idea, though.

------
s2r2
HN needs this

(edit: just kidding. But you should try it, it's fun.)

